

Old-School Cracking - krying_krab
http://www.tbp.org/pages/Publications/Bent/Features/F99Poteat.pdf

======
yread
Wow that are some pretty impressive tricks there - getting locations of radars
via a reflection on the moon, spoofing radar signal. However, Im not sure if I
would be as proud as this guy is if my misinformed report practically started
a war where ~6 million people died. And that's why I dont want to work for
military

